# best linux distro for beginners?



## Weigy104 (Dec 22, 2007)

hi im currently looking to start using linux for more or less the first time. I had a look at ubuntu 7.10 but it doesn't get very good reviews. I dont really know the differences between the distros or anything. I will be dual booting it with xp on my laptop. My laptop is a Vostro 1500 with T7300 2.0, 2GB ram and m8600gt. It also has a intel 3945 wireless card. I would prefer a distro that will detect and install the gfx card and wireless card straight off but i dunno if thats possible

Im really looking for something thats easy to learn on and works well on a laptop. and if you could point me in the right direction for driver for my gfx and wireless that would be great too thanks


----------



## stordoff (Dec 22, 2007)

I definately recommend Ubuntu 7.10 for beginners for the following reasons.

Hardware support is very good
Allow beginners to avoid the command line (You need to learn this as you become used to the system, allows access to many powerful features very quickly)
Reasonable looking interface with easy customization
Compiz 3D effects integrated
Synaptic package manager
Good range of preinstalled programs (OpenOffice, Firefox, Totum, GIMP etc)
Supports *most* wireless cards

The bad reviews are often critical of the lack of DVD players, but this is due to legal issues. Easily resolved by installing VLC (Check the legality in your locality before installing)

Edit: Forgot to say that the install CD is also a live CD, so you test your hardware before committing to the install. Please bear in mind this is far slower and less responsive that an actual install


----------



## Wile E (Dec 22, 2007)

I say Fedora. It's every bit as easy as Ubuntu, but has a more standard setup, so installing 3rd party apps is generally easier.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 22, 2007)

In order 

Suse
Fedora
Ubuntu


----------



## btarunr (Dec 22, 2007)

#1 : OpenSuSE

#2 : Ubuntu / Kubuntu

#3: Xandros


----------

